# Help with setting up new alfine



## loOse1 (Jan 2, 2010)

I just bought an alfine 8 and a 70mm Uma rim for my pugsley- can any one give some advice on....?

Rear cog and chainring? What size, where to get? Currently its a 3x9, I spend most of my time on the middle ring (32t) and 1-5 on the rear, rarely use the big ring or granny. I was thinking of going 32-22 (does that sound reasonable?) but am having a hard time finding a cog online bigger than 20.

Can I just use my existing 32t middle ring or should I get a singlespeed specific one? If so can I bolt one on the my truvativ howitzer? How about the chain?


Brakes- what to go with and where to get? I'm looking to replace the crappy mech disc rear and crappier rim brake front. I know I need centerlock for the alfine, front's a maverick 24/7?

Thanks for any advice, this is new ground to me and the only LBS around isn't much help, they looked at me like I had 3 heads when I showed up with the alfine and I'm afraid their heads could explode if they saw the pugs.

Adam


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

I used Avid BB7 for brakes. Universal Cycles has cogs 18-23; Nexus. I have Middleburn cranks and chainring. I run an Alfine 11 and ratio is 32/22. Oh and it's a Pugsley! :thumbsup:


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

For figuring out the gear set you want, look at:

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/gears/internal.html

You'll need to use a "29er" wheel to approximate the 26x3.7 size, but the rest is what you're looking for. It will calculate your original 32t/1-5 gears, as well as your new Alfine 8.

You can use your existing chainring, but you'll have to watch your chain tension more than if you get a new singlespeed ring w/o the shift ramps.

You can use most any chain, but 8spd will probably be best.

Brakes: You've already dissed rim brakes and mech discs - so you're going hydraulic disc. Your front hub better have a rotor mount on it (6 bolt or centerlock), or you're gonna need a new hub - after that you just need the mount adapter to match the rotor.

Where to get? Somewhere on the internet? qbike.com can help you search. Brakes forum can give you too much information about the different makes/models.


----------



## loOse1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for the link wadester- that helped a lot, just ordered a 20t- according to the calculator that should be about one gear lower and on higher than my current setup. Front is a six-bolt 24/7 Maverick hub, rear is center-lock.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

What cranks are you running? It is important to get the chainline correct for best operation. Have you measured the chainline of the cranks that are on the Pugs today? Do a search on Alfine AND Pugsley, there's a few threads already.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=474589&highlight=alfine+pugsley

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=673811&highlight=alfine+pugsley


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

frummaCymngaf said:


> In my opinion you are not right. I am assured. I can defend the position. Write to me in PM, we will talk.


You need to shut the **** up and re-read the previous post. Moron assclown SPAMMER!!!! :nono: :madmax:


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I run 32/23 on my Alfine on a Pug.

In the snow that's not low enough sometimes, but there's no point in going so low that your legs are spinning and your wheels barely turning at falling off sideways speed because then it's quicker to push.

For the rest of the year I use 32/22 and run it as a single speed, but I may want the Alfine back on if I did some beach riding on soft sand.


----------

